# Cover DX codes for CPT 96910 with UHC



## dermbiller1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Please advise - what dx codes are reimbursable for CPT code 96910 and 96920 with UHC (United Health Care)? I am not getting anywhere with asking questions to UHC and other resources.

Thank you for responding quickly


----------



## Susan (May 5, 2016)

First I would check their website for policies.  You might have to spend some time looking around but you should be able to find their coverage guidelines.  I suggest that you keep a copy of their policies in case you need it for reimbursement.  As an extra "check" you could look at what CMS says about light therapy.  Good luck.


----------

